# Had to do it again...



## surfinsapo (Sep 15, 2007)

*The Churrasco was so good, I had to make it again.. Used pork tender loin, outside beef skirts, pork spare ribs, beef sausage and chicken breasts.. This stuff rocks!!!*



























































<object classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="437" height="370" id="viddler"><param name="movie" value="http://www.viddler.com/player/534a5bd4/"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><embed src="http://www.viddler.com/player/534a5bd4/" width="437" height="370" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" name="viddler"></embed></object>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice grub and video!!!  I like the salt water spritzing idea, I'm gonna have to try that!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

Where did you get them swords?
Those are fricking cool.

Grub as always looks awesome my brother from another mother.
peace
<><


----------



## TheCook (Sep 16, 2007)

Another great video sapo.  Yea, where did you get those samurais?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 16, 2007)

Great looking meal!


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 16, 2007)

Just as mike asked.  Where did you get them swords? 
Those are fricking cool. 

Grub as always looks awesome! 8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 16, 2007)

if you watch his first churrasco video, he tells where he got em
from...I think he said Ebay.


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh I did not see the first video.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 16, 2007)

That looks fine SS good job


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 16, 2007)

EBAY.. But these are the people who sell them...
Link to Brazilian Skewers


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 16, 2007)

That looks tasty.
Those swords are too cool 8)


----------



## Big Ron1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Once again Surfinsapo looks great!!  I am tempted to buy me some swords, but I might need some arm twisting??


----------



## BONE HEADS (Sep 17, 2007)

Great lookin food ss, looks like i will be adding some more cooking tools to the collection.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice work Sapo.


----------



## john a (Sep 17, 2007)

Swords are on order (Got a set set for a Chrismas present also). I'll be copying your recipe when they get gere, hope it comes out half as good.


----------



## bknox (Sep 17, 2007)

Sapo you sure are gettin your moneys worth from those skewers. Very Nice. I have added them to my wish list.

For some reason I could not see the video although there was a white box about that size on the screen.


----------

